# Do I ned to upgrade my wiring?



## GoLow (Mar 4, 2010)

My car has a stock 140A alternator and was wondering if i need to do the BIG 3 everyone seems to talk about.I'm not sure what the gauge of wire is used from the factory.I'm installing a 1000w (600rms)amp and was wondering what to do.Thanks


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

no need IMO, just see how your car responds after the system is installed....then make a decision on what you can do to improve performance


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

what amp? I see lots of $99 amps claiming 1600 watts


----------

